# How soon can you ovulate after a mc?



## silverlizard

Okay, this might be a bit tmi, but I'm having trouble finding information anywhere about this and I'm confused.

I had an ERPC last Wednesday after finding out that my baby's heart had stopped. My doctor told me that I could start trying again as soon as I wanted and there was no medical reason I needed to wait even one cycle, so that's what me and my partner agreed on. 

For the first few days I bled very heavily, then it seemed to stop. I went for a scan on Tuesday because I was having a lot of pain but no bleeding and they wanted to check everything had been removed properly. The scan showed that nothing had been left behind but they said I would still have some more bleeding to come, and also gave me antibiotics because they thought it might be a UTI causing the pain. That day I started bleeding again, which has continued on and off until today. Today I just have a little pinkish spotting mixed with what looks a lot like... egg-white cervical mucus?

I wasn't expecting that and I'm confused what it means. Surely I can't be ovulating just ten days after a miscarriage? Is this normal? I can't reliably use OPKs because I am still getting faint but visible positives on pregnancy tests. I really don't _want _to be ovulating yet because I'm not even sure if it's safe to have sex yet - one doctor said "wait until you stop bleeding" but another said "wait two weeks" - and I really, really don't want to get some infection or something... but if this is it I seriously don't want to miss our chance to conceive again this month. Argh, I have no idea what to do!


----------



## lindblum

I'm waiting t ovulate, i've been reading up also on when to expect it. It seems to differ between women. I've seen a few women who have ovulated about 2 weeks after the bleeding stopped and some not until after 6 weeks.

It seems normal to be getting egg white CM. I had it for four days in a row, and lots of it, immediately after my bleeding stopped but i know i didn't ovulate because my temps are still low and I'm still getting negative opks.


----------



## lindblum

also wanted to add, in general, you won't ovulate until the pregnancy hormone completely disappears. This is because it inhibits the ovulation hormone so that you 'don't ovulate while pregnant'. hth x


----------



## MrsMauri

Hi

Not sure if this will help or not:

I had an ERPC on 21/12/11. 

The doctors told me to wait two weeks, but I started TTC again after 10 days (the bleeding had stopped though).

I had a positive OPK on the 08/01/12 - which was about 18 days after the ERPC. 

I didnt get pregnant though, and I just had my first AF this week (AF started exactly 14 days after my positive OPK).

Obviously everyone is different - but it gives you a bit of an idea. 

I didnt take any HPT's after the ERPC so Im not sure how long it took for the pregnancy hormones to leave my body - sorry I cant be more of a help on that.

Take care and I hope this months is lucky for you xx


----------



## silverlizard

lindblum said:


> I'm waiting t ovulate, i've been reading up also on when to expect it. It seems to differ between women. I've seen a few women who have ovulated about 2 weeks after the bleeding stopped and some not until after 6 weeks.
> 
> It seems normal to be getting egg white CM. I had it for four days in a row, and lots of it, immediately after my bleeding stopped but i know i didn't ovulate because my temps are still low and I'm still getting negative opks.

Thanks - that's really helpful. It completely threw me to see that this morning, I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## Jamitha

silverlizard said:


> Okay, this might be a bit tmi, but I'm having trouble finding information anywhere about this and I'm confused.
> 
> I had an ERPC last Wednesday after finding out that my baby's heart had stopped. My doctor told me that I could start trying again as soon as I wanted and there was no medical reason I needed to wait even one cycle, so that's what me and my partner agreed on.
> 
> For the first few days I bled very heavily, then it seemed to stop. I went for a scan on Tuesday because I was having a lot of pain but no bleeding and they wanted to check everything had been removed properly. The scan showed that nothing had been left behind but they said I would still have some more bleeding to come, and also gave me antibiotics because they thought it might be a UTI causing the pain. That day I started bleeding again, which has continued on and off until today. Today I just have a little pinkish spotting mixed with what looks a lot like... egg-white cervical mucus?
> 
> I wasn't expecting that and I'm confused what it means. Surely I can't be ovulating just ten days after a miscarriage? Is this normal? I can't reliably use OPKs because I am still getting faint but visible positives on pregnancy tests. I really don't _want _to be ovulating yet because I'm not even sure if it's safe to have sex yet - one doctor said "wait until you stop bleeding" but another said "wait two weeks" - and I really, really don't want to get some infection or something... but if this is it I seriously don't want to miss our chance to conceive again this month. Argh, I have no idea what to do!

I am having similar discharge 16 days post D&E. My levels were at 37,000 when the heart beaat stopped and a few days ago were at 38 so maybe this is a sign that we will get our "af" which will then start our true cycle. Fingersx!!!


----------



## silverlizard

I've no idea what my HCG levels have been at any point, because nobody has ever agreed to do any blood tests even though I've asked, which really frustrates me. All I know is that they must still be over 10 as I'm getting faint but noticeable positives on those early-response ic tests, but beyond that, they could be anything. The tests are noticeably lighter than last week but it's a pretty imprecise way of trying to analyse things. :(

Maybe the EWCM is a sign that the actual miscarriage is ending and things are moving on, at least?


----------



## Dahlia2007

I had very strong OPKs in the beginning after my D&C (and it was due to the hcg still being in my system). I started getting light HPTs finally at 3.5 weeks post D&C. Then I finally got a negative HPT at around 4 weeks post D&C . I ovulated 5-6 days after my negative HPT. So for me, the hcg was out, and instead of getting AF I got my O. We did BD the day after O, so there is only a rally small chance that I could be pregnant.


----------



## steph.

I concieved my daughter 2 weeks after my miscarriage. The GP told me to wait to dtd until after I stopped bleeding. I bled for one week, then a week after that we conceived her. 

So sorry for your loss, hope you get your rainbow baby soon xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Someone mentioned not being able to Ovulate with HCG present, thats not true, you can O if your HCG levels are low. Obviously if they are high it would be unlikely/not possible. I lost my baby girl Hannah 17 days ago at 18 weeks gestation and my levels today have to be around 10ish maybe 15 just going off of hpts. I did one two days ago that was neg then did one today that had the faintest hard to see pink line and my tests are 10miu and I used the same brand. I also had a positive opk 2 days ago then a negative one yesterday (same day as neg hpt). My temp jumped up significantly today but I won't know for sure if I O'd till my temps either stay high or fall back down. If I did O it would have happened on cd 17 (16 days after delivering my daughter). So long story short if I did O then I O'd with HCG still present in my body and if I didn't, well the wait continues.


----------



## ladykara

My D&C I had before I got pregnant with my daughter acted like a period with my cycle (maybe slightly longer) I got pregnant 3 weeks after my d&c...but everyone is different, nurse told me most women get pregnant straight away and she sees them again within 3 months pregnant again. I'm hoping it will be the same again this time around. Xx


----------

